# April 2010 BMQ



## ssscritch (7 Mar 2010)

Anyone starting BMQ on April 19th?


----------



## Kabalis (8 Mar 2010)

It's unknown when I'll get the call.  But I have a BMQ by-pass and I've been waiting since Feb 2009.  what trade are you going as and how long have you had your application in?


----------



## Nlf1 (8 Mar 2010)

Got the call in Feb for Wpns Tech. Starting April 19 in St. Jean. I put my application in last April so I can't wait. Anyone from Ottawa?


----------



## ssscritch (8 Mar 2010)

I put my application in last april as well, I took my time with the recruiting process,I am going supply tech, Navy.Leaving from Halifax on april 17th, being sworn in March 31.See you there.


----------



## Snapshot007 (9 Mar 2010)

I applied for Naval SUPP TECH back in October, I called them last week and they said something about calling back in and around April if I haven't heard from them ssoner. Looking forward to it. My current employer knows about my application and they're giving me a bit of a hard time. Nice huh? I really hope it doesn't take a year.


----------



## f7 (9 Mar 2010)

Well im sure others can confirm this, but...
From what i heard/read ALOT of applications have been put on "hold" untill the new year starts "April".
So its possible you will get the call sometime after that.


----------



## Snapshot007 (9 Mar 2010)

That makes sense because when I called to ask a question I had to leave a message and when they returned my call the lady said something about April but I wasn't 100% sure what she meant. Regardless, hope they have some good news.


----------



## Joartris (9 Mar 2010)

Got called in late Feb, going for infantry soo pumped been waiting since like October anyone going from around Perth ?


----------



## Kabalis (10 Mar 2010)

Joartris said:
			
		

> Got called in late Feb, going for infantry soo pumped been waiting since like October anyone going from around Perth ?



How is it that you apply in October for infantry with no prior service and get the call, while I have a recruit school by-pass and my application for infantry has been in since Feb 2009 and I'm still waiting?  Time to call my recruiter.


----------



## HavocSteve (10 Mar 2010)

Kabalis said:
			
		

> How is it that you apply in October for infantry with no prior service and get the call, while I have a recruit school by-pass and my application for infantry has been in since Feb 2009 and I'm still waiting?  Time to call my recruiter.


I was thinking the same thing! Also found out that a Air Defense was also hired (Artillery). I called 2 days ago and the CFRC said nothing till April for sure because they are getting everything together to get the ball rolling. Pretty sure they are doing some things but not much right now.


----------



## erage (12 Mar 2010)

I got the call on Monday, I start April 12th and swear in on the 6th. For vehicle tech


----------



## HitmanFiore (16 Mar 2010)

I am, Can't wait.


----------



## Latrine2 (16 Mar 2010)

Hello folks,

I am considering applying to the Forces with the hope of starting this April. As yet I have not applied - should we apply as early as possible?

And the date April 19 has been mentioned - is this the confirmed date for the start of BMQ?

This information will be very helpful.

Cheers


----------



## HitmanFiore (16 Mar 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> 
> I am considering applying to the Forces with the hope of starting this April. As yet I have not applied - should we apply as early as possible?
> 
> ...





I first appiled July 09, and didn't get my job offer until about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2010)

Latrine2 said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> 
> I am considering applying to the Forces with the hope of starting this April. As yet I have not applied - should we apply as early as possible?
> 
> ...


It can take weeks to months for your application to be processed depending on many things (citizenship, credit, trade applied for, etc).  19 April is only _one_ date that BMQ is being run.  BMQ is usually run several times a year.  I see you're new here.  Do some reading, your questions should be answered in the various Recruiting subforums.


----------



## POWER101 (22 Mar 2010)

For me, I'm still waiting to get in and I've been waiting for almost a year now. I called last year couple of times to see what's going on and another phone call this year. They kept telling me that I'll have to wait till April since that's when they'll open up. Sometimes I think that they're just playing mind games  lol. I don't believe for one second the  Combat Arms are full all the time, since I hear around through friends that there are openings. But I'll see when the time comes and hopefully I get in. I miss it so much but if I don't get in, it's not like it's the end of the world right. I'll look for other jobs that I have in mind when plan A doesn't go smoothly lol
I wish you all the best of luck!  
Peace


----------



## s02sv650s (4 Apr 2010)

I get sworn in April 6th in Halifax, and I leave for bmq on the 17th, from Halifax.  Artillery.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Apr 2010)

POWER101 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think that they're just playing mind games  lol.



Yes. They have nothing better to do with their time than to play mind games with you.




> I don't believe for one second the  Combat Arms are full all the time,



You had better start warming up to the idea. In fact, a new remuster program has been instituted specificaly for infantryman as the trade is overborne. The other combat arms may still be open.




> since I hear around through friends that there are openings.



Freinds that work in recruiting no doubt.


----------



## b_r_smith (5 Apr 2010)

ssscritch said:
			
		

> Anyone starting BMQ on April 19th?



My name is Bethany and I start on April 19, 2010.  I am having my enrollment ceremony April 8.  I applied for RMS clerk back in November after not getting anywhere trying to apply for the reserves in May.  My husband also joined and is going into week 3 at basic this week.  For anyone interested, I created a facebook page for people going to BMQ in April 2010.  Only one other person has joined......the more the merrier


----------



## b_r_smith (5 Apr 2010)

Anyone else leaving from Toronto April 17th?


----------



## heavygunner (9 Apr 2010)

Just got a call offering me a position that opened up for April 19th BMQ (supposed to start August 23rd). I accepted, but unfortunaetly my recruiter called me back and said the position had been filled so i guess someone beat me to it!


----------

